# Histograms wanted



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm giving a short class on histograms in a couple months, and I'd like to have a variety of histograms of the same image to show.

If anyone has the time, I'd like you to load the following image into whatever software you use, take a screenshot of the histogram and post it here.







What software you use is not requested.  It doesn't matter if it's an Additive, Transparent, Luminence, RGB, RGBL or even individual color channels.

I just need a variety of samples like these:









TIA!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 2, 2013)

TIA?
you had a transient ischemic attack?
you should see a doctor about that.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2013)

Here you go, a full-screen screen cap from LR 3.6 under Mac OS.






full-sized screen cap available here ( Screen shot FOR 480SPARKY.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    )


----------



## squirrels (Jul 2, 2013)

RawTherapee


GIMP


----------



## table1349 (Jul 3, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> TIA?
> you had a transient ischemic attack?
> you should see a doctor about that.



I had an Ischemic Optic Neuropathy a couple of years ago.  Does that count??  

Fortunately it cleared up before serious damage could occur.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 3, 2013)

Photoshop CS6 on a desktop running Windows 8:



Now...how does one "remote in" to this class you're teaching? ;-)


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Josh66 (Jul 3, 2013)

Darktable:


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 3, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Now...how does one "remote in" to this class you're teaching? ;-)




You drive to Iowa by Sept. 21st.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 3, 2013)

need a lr 5 version?


----------



## snerd (Jul 3, 2013)

PSE 10


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 3, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> need a lr 5 version?



"All are welcome!  All welcome!"
.............................._Tangina_ _(Zelda Rubenstein), Poltergeist, 1982
_


----------



## Buckster (Jul 3, 2013)

AVS Photo Editor 2.0.8.128






CaptureOne v6.4.5






LR4.4 wide panel






Oloneo PhotoEngine 1.1.400.349






PS CS6 64bit CMYK






PS CS6 64bit CMYK Black






PS CS6 64bit CMYK Colors






PS CS6 64bit CMYK Luminosity






PS CS6 64bit CMYK Magenta






PS CS6 64bit CMYK Yellow






PS CS6 64bit CMYK Cyan






PS CS6 64bit Grayscale Alpha2






PS CS6 64bit Grayscale Alpha3






PS CS6 64bit Grayscale Gray






PS CS6 64bit LAB A






PS CS6 64bit LAB B






PS CS6 64bit LAB Composite






PS CS6 64bit LAB Lightness






PS CS6 64bit Multichannel Alpha1






PS CS6 64bit Multichannel Alpha2






PS CS6 64bit Multichannel Alpha3






PS CS6 64bit Multichannel Composite






PS CS6 64bit RGB






PS CS6 64bit RGB Blue






PS CS6 64bit RGB Color






PS CS6 64bit RGB Green






PS CS6 64bit RGB Luminosity






PS CS6 64bit RGB Red


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2013)

Photoline lets you have REALLY BIG HISTOGRAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!


(Linear Scale)


(Log Scale)

And why do you need really big histograms, you ask? For the same reason you'd want to have one layer in LAB and another in CMYK and another in RGB ... Photoline can do that, too.


----------

